# Missing /dev/st0 - how to create?

## galahad7

Hi All,

I've recently installed Gentoo Linux 1.4_rc4 from stage 3. I've just now attempted to put a tape drive on this machine, however  "ls /dev" shows that /dev/st0 and /dev/nst0/ are missing. There is no /dev/tape either.

Could someone please advise how I can add these /dev files.

Many thanks

Stephen

----------------------

#seeing the SCSI card ... (sym53c8xx is compiled into kernel)

root # cat /proc/scsi/sym53c8xx/0

General information:

  Chip sym53c1010-66, device id 0x21, revision id 0x1

  On PCI bus 0, device 13, function 0, IRQ 11

  Synchronous period factor 9, max commands per lun 32

---------------------------

root # ls /dev

agpgart   log    ptybf  ptye8  ptyr1  ptyta  ptyw3  ptyyc   tty19  tty56

bru.q     mem    ptyc0  ptye9  ptyr2  ptytb  ptyw4  ptyyd   tty2   tty57

bru.r     misc   ptyc1  ptyea  ptyr3  ptytc  ptyw5  ptyye   tty20  tty58

cdrom     mouse  ptyc2  ptyeb  ptyr4  ptytd  ptyw6  ptyyf   tty21  tty59

cdroms    null   ptyc3  ptyec  ptyr5  ptyte  ptyw7  ptyz0   tty22  tty6

console   port   ptyc4  ptyed  ptyr6  ptytf  ptyw8  ptyz1   tty23  tty60

cua       psaux  ptyc5  ptyee  ptyr7  ptyu0  ptyw9  ptyz2   tty24  tty61

cua0      ptmx   ptyc6  ptyef  ptyr8  ptyu1  ptywa  ptyz3   tty25  tty62

cua1      pts    ptyc7  ptyp0  ptyr9  ptyu2  ptywb  ptyz4   tty26  tty63

discs     pty    ptyc8  ptyp1  ptyra  ptyu3  ptywc  ptyz5   tty27  tty7

dri       ptya0  ptyc9  ptyp2  ptyrb  ptyu4  ptywd  ptyz6   tty28  tty8

fd        ptya1  ptyca  ptyp3  ptyrc  ptyu5  ptywe  ptyz7   tty29  tty9

fd0       ptya2  ptycb  ptyp4  ptyrd  ptyu6  ptywf  ptyz8   tty3   ttyS0

fd0u1040  ptya3  ptycc  ptyp5  ptyre  ptyu7  ptyx0  ptyz9   tty30  ttyS1

fd0u1120  ptya4  ptycd  ptyp6  ptyrf  ptyu8  ptyx1  ptyza   tty31  urandom

fd0u1440  ptya5  ptyce  ptyp7  ptys0  ptyu9  ptyx2  ptyzb   tty32  usb

fd0u1600  ptya6  ptycf  ptyp8  ptys1  ptyua  ptyx3  ptyzc   tty33  vc

fd0u1680  ptya7  ptyd0  ptyp9  ptys2  ptyub  ptyx4  ptyzd   tty34  vcc

fd0u1722  ptya8  ptyd1  ptypa  ptys3  ptyuc  ptyx5  ptyze   tty35  vcs

fd0u1743  ptya9  ptyd2  ptypb  ptys4  ptyud  ptyx6  ptyzf   tty36  vcs1

fd0u1760  ptyaa  ptyd3  ptypc  ptys5  ptyue  ptyx7  random  tty37  vcs2

fd0u1840  ptyab  ptyd4  ptypd  ptys6  ptyuf  ptyx8  root    tty38  vcs3

fd0u1920  ptyac  ptyd5  ptype  ptys7  ptyv0  ptyx9  scsi    tty39  vcs4

fd0u360   ptyad  ptyd6  ptypf  ptys8  ptyv1  ptyxa  shm     tty4   vcs5

fd0u720   ptyae  ptyd7  ptyq0  ptys9  ptyv2  ptyxb  sound   tty40  vcs6

fd0u800   ptyaf  ptyd8  ptyq1  ptysa  ptyv3  ptyxc  stderr  tty41  vcs7

fd0u820   ptyb0  ptyd9  ptyq2  ptysb  ptyv4  ptyxd  stdin   tty42  vcsa

fd0u830   ptyb1  ptyda  ptyq3  ptysc  ptyv5  ptyxe  stdout  tty43  vcsa1

floppy    ptyb2  ptydb  ptyq4  ptysd  ptyv6  ptyxf  tts     tty44  vcsa2

full      ptyb3  ptydc  ptyq5  ptyse  ptyv7  ptyy0  tty     tty45  vcsa3

hda       ptyb4  ptydd  ptyq6  ptysf  ptyv8  ptyy1  tty0    tty46  vcsa4

hda1      ptyb5  ptyde  ptyq7  ptyt0  ptyv9  ptyy2  tty1    tty47  vcsa5

hda2      ptyb6  ptydf  ptyq8  ptyt1  ptyva  ptyy3  tty10   tty48  vcsa6

hda3      ptyb7  ptye0  ptyq9  ptyt2  ptyvb  ptyy4  tty11   tty49  vcsa7

hda5      ptyb8  ptye1  ptyqa  ptyt3  ptyvc  ptyy5  tty12   tty5   zero

hda6      ptyb9  ptye2  ptyqb  ptyt4  ptyvd  ptyy6  tty13   tty50

hda7      ptyba  ptye3  ptyqc  ptyt5  ptyve  ptyy7  tty14   tty51

hdc       ptybb  ptye4  ptyqd  ptyt6  ptyvf  ptyy8  tty15   tty52

ide       ptybc  ptye5  ptyqe  ptyt7  ptyw0  ptyy9  tty16   tty53

initctl   ptybd  ptye6  ptyqf  ptyt8  ptyw1  ptyya  tty17   tty54

kmem      ptybe  ptye7  ptyr0  ptyt9  ptyw2  ptyyb  tty18   tty55

----------

## r0bbyr0b

I am missing these too, they need to be compiled into the kernel I think - but I don't know which to select.

I will let you know if I find out.

----------

## galahad7

I've chosen kernel options

 SCSI support

 SCSI tape support

 SCSI lowlevel drivers <card I have installed>

Thanks for your reply

Stephen

----------

## galahad7

For posterity... in case anyone reads this thread.

I'm using a LSI 53C0101 SCSI card. 

When building the kernel I originally had the standard sym53c8xx option chosen. When I chose the sym53c8xx_2 (version 2) module and changed "SCSI tape support" from a module to embedded, then /dev/st/ and /dev/tapes/ directories appeared. Great, one or both of the choices did the trick. 

Tried the devices out using 

   tar cv -f /dev/xxxxx /etc/<afiletobackup>

and found the one to use is /dev/tapes/tape0/mt

----------

## r0bbyr0b

See thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=53676

I got it working - and st0 showed up - even though its an IDE tape drive.

Rob[/url]

----------

